# Your First Post



## Spikey (Sep 18, 2007)

What was your first post on GBAtemp, and what are your thoughts on it now?

I'll start:


QUOTE(SpikeyGCPS2 @ May 13 2006 said:


> I don't press start to go into GBA mode because mine does it too. I just hold select while starting up and enter GBA mode through the menu.


Was posting about the M3 and getting into GBA mode. I guess this maybe might've been helpful... probably not... 

EDIT: Changed the post to my REAL first post. Was on archive forums.


----------



## MrDunk (Sep 18, 2007)

"why doesnt anyone buy it from http://www.gameyeeeah.com ?

its much cheaper then real hot stuff

doesnt make sense?!?" - some other guy asks 


I write- "Because when you buy it from there you dont get all the extra stuff." 


Lol i had no idea what i was talking about it turns out you do get the sd card reader, and sd adapter


----------



## Costello (Sep 18, 2007)

whoops!
thanks to Samus I rememberd about the archive forum!

so my real first post was here



			
				QUOTE(poll: Where do you live?) said:
			
		

> I live in France but I can speak English n Italian to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my thoughts on it? 
well.. I was already giving my point of view and trying to help the admins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and my english was very far from perfect.. haha


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 18, 2007)

"if you enable gba union when you patch the rom for supercard cf and rename the .gba to the same as the nds game will it work?

this is the method used to make a ds game think there is a certain gba game in so you can unlock stuff"


----------



## m|kk| (Sep 18, 2007)

"I realized that I have never posted on the forums here; even though I frequently lurk as I read and hear about posts via my husband (SpikeyGCPS2). I'm also occassionally in the #NDSTemp channel as..."

I wonder why I didn't finish my last sentence? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Samutz (Sep 18, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/old/index.php?s=&showto...ndpost&p=272904


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I've been visiting this site for quite a while, mainly to check on new gba releases, but I've also read stuff in the off-topic forum and found out about some cool stuff I never knew about. So..yea, I'm kinda giving back. And I might actually start posting
> 
> Get 'em while you can. If a link doesn't work, try another. Once one is used, it can't be used again.
> [Edit: None left. I'll post when I get another batch.]



From a topic where people were giving out Gmail invites.


Edit:
[05:41pm]  oh yea i forgot to post "my thoughts"
[05:41pm]  my thoughts are "ok"


----------



## bobrules (Sep 18, 2007)

I said "I'm not really sure..."

it was a reply to Trendnet USB Wireless Adapters work with DSlite?


----------



## MrDunk (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, gbatemp sure has come a long way...


----------



## Lee79 (Sep 18, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=56426&hl=


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> (myself) Just brought a R4ds From clickshop.com with a 2gb Dana Elec microsd card Japanese made. delivered next day super fast. Good Communication and fast delivery highly recommended if buying one in the Uk. Good price too! And a percentage of all sales is donated to charity.



I had good services from clickshop.com but i have heard since that some people have had problems.  But i still stand by my comments in this post and will be ordering another R4 for my neighbour soon.


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Oct 28 2002 said:


> He wants a Save State...not the ROM itself


----------



## science (Sep 18, 2007)

"Are you guys in Calgary? 'Cause I phoned most of the Wal-Marts and none of them have them until next Tuesday, but I did find one store with twelve that came today, and are on sale today (this store always has EVERYTHING, XBox 360s, etc.) but I won't tell which store until I go pick one up for myself! Sorry!"


Hahaha I was such a little dork

-edit- That was in reference to getting DS Lites early. Then I posted this...

Okay, the store is the Okotoks Wal mart! No one in Okotoks even know what a Nintendo is! When I phone and asked for a DS Lite, the guy told me they had no DVD lights in stock!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  lol I'm so psyched for this, this is the first time I've ever used an emoticon on a website, ever!! My parents are on their way to go get it for me! Now my supercard just better show up on monday!!11!11!1111!!one


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 18, 2007)

I posted a pretty noob-like topic for my first post with kellyan95, to make you all thing I was a newb/noob (I created a dupe topic that I'd seen earlier)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=54597&hl=

It worked, see last post


----------



## lagman (Sep 18, 2007)

Talking about GBArms 3:



QUOTE(lagman @ Feb 20 2004 said:


> Great job Costello & all the people who makes "3" possible.
> But i can´t change my rom´s status. And the most amazing:
> I can´t use that little tool with (ctrl + f),it was really good.
> 
> Whatever; GRRREAT JOB




Thoughts: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grrrrreat post!


----------



## Taras (Sep 19, 2007)

"Yeah, I remember you. You're the guy that got busted touching yourself in a movie theater, right?... "


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE(assassinz @ Feb 17 2004, 01:04 AM)
I don't get it. If these roms don't work on emulators then where did the screenshots come from?

If you want something new for your GBA check out Good Magazine Advance. laugh.gif

It says "nintendo 1981", maybe its a NES port to a .gba file.


Boy was i young.


----------



## Jax (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Gah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't wait to play sum Star Fox


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2007)

I can't be 100% certain but I think my first post was when I created the topic for the original R4 Commander.  Is there a way to check?


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 19, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=413...08&#entry531308

Your first post


----------



## Seraph (Sep 19, 2007)

My first post/topic was for making an M3/R4 that I didn't have yet...
[title:...]





QUOTE(Seraph @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> Well, I don't have my R4/M3 Simply yet, but I'd thought I'd get a head start in creating a skin. Since I really don't know how the text and stuff show up I'm not really sure how it works. When creating a skin do you have to have it follow a template (such as katalyst's) for it to display correctly?
> 
> This is what I have so far:
> 
> ...


And I still don't have one or any slot-1 device.


----------



## Taras (Sep 19, 2007)

Actually, I don't care about my first post. My most memorable post however was the board's first great "Psych!". The topic title was "Mother 3 translation patch released!" to draw attention to the fact that the now defunct teams were sitting on their proverbial assess (I know - they have jobs, go translate my own, etc. etc. ) and not even giving updates. But Christ, what was it, around two years ago when it was released? Nintendo keeps giving us the finger (yes, there is ample demand and it's only a translation, not a complete dev effort) and I can name several other games that have been translated. WTF?

But the topic was funny, dudes were mad over that


----------



## chuckstudios (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE(chuckstudios @ Oct 6 2006 said:


> QUOTE(fischju @ Oct 4 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > i am a senior member!
> ...


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 19, 2007)

Damn, that post was a long time ago. And seeing as how you let the server payment lapse, I would say no


----------



## chuckstudios (Sep 19, 2007)

Go die kthx kellyan


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 19, 2007)

My first double-post!

Replying in:
*g6lite english version release date*



QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jul 19 2006 said:


> Finally a firm date. I was getting awful tired of the "two weeks" runaround. I wonder if we need to factor in the time it takes for the Canadians (Divineo in my case) to get it in their hands. At any rate, perhaps Divineo's forced Fedex Express uber-'spensive shipping will turn out to be a blessing after all. I guess it's true what they say, time flies like an arrow and fruit flies like a bananaÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rayder (Sep 19, 2007)

This was my first post where I started the topic:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=44475&hl=


The is my first post where I replied to something:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=42770&hl=


I'm more of a reply person than a topic starter.   When I start a topic, it is usually to ask some sort of question.


I don't think they were too noobish.


----------



## Spikey (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> My first double-post!
> 
> Replying in:
> *g6lite english version release date*
> ...


Bad mthrnite! Double posting on your first posts! Naughty naughty!


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 19, 2007)

I know Spikey, I know... plenty of smileys too... what a nyuub was I!


Okeedokee.. here's my first topic.
Redeemed!
That was back when I actually could scrape enough time together to fool around in photoshop.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 19, 2007)

"Actually GBA has 16Mhz ARM7"

My first post was a correction, when someone said GBA has 33mhz arm7


----------



## Urza (Sep 19, 2007)

Urza replying to something about DX said:
			
		

> I never received a tracking number for my last order. The stuff still came....


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> [first post
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My first proper topic - 6,131 replies too roud:


----------



## Foie (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Gamerman1723Â
> post Jun 15 2006, 06:03 PM
> Post: #101
> 
> One question: Do they have a method of reverting back to the original firmware yet or not? Because before flashing my Lite I also want to make sure I can go back to the way it was.



Nothing special here...  Just back in the good 'ol days when we had to flash our DS's.


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I ordered my Supercard DS on christmas eve. I bought a 512 MB micro sd card months ago because i saw it cheap(40$ AUD) They are sending it out on the 29th of december. I got it from the supercardstore because they were very cheap. Was going to get it from www.hopebuy.com but extra 18$, I can wait an extra week



I was saying where I ordered my SCDS. That's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On another note my space bar is broken and I have to paste a space in every time I need a space


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Jul 14 2006 said:


> how could you screw up a ds!!?? o the humannity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny since my DS Lite broke too!


----------



## dice (Sep 19, 2007)

not really worth quoting it here but I wa pretty much trying to hi-jack a thread (in which I failed).

There's also this one XD


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2007)

My first post was the introduction post... 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Well, I've been registered here for about 2 months, i guess it's time to start actively participating in the life of the forum. I don't know, it seemed to be doing just fine without me, but people tell me I should post something every once in a while, as a matter of courtesy and good manners, whatever that is.
> 
> So, I guess I should introduce myself.
> My name is Veho and I'm an alcoholic...
> ...


----------



## Katalyst (Sep 19, 2007)

My first post was me trying to annoy a friend of mine. I signed up to the forums specifically for that reason. Then I later bought an EZFA and it kinda went on from there.

http://gbatemp.net/old/index.php?showtopic...2104&#entry2104


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 19, 2007)

While it's not my first post (those were full of n00bass questions) this is definitely one of my earlier ones:



			
				QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Nov 10 2006, 05:46 PM)]Ok so, remember that one stage/song in EBA that made you all drop your DS's to the ground and reach for that box of Kleenex? Well personally, I tried to follow along with the sad story but I had no idea what was going on. I mean, the father leaves one Christmas, then it jumps to next year's Xmas and he's supposably dead?! How did he die? (I personally think he's not dead, he just fufilled his lifelong dream of joining the circus) Second of all, he comes back, as a friggin ghost, and delivers a girlfriend teddy for his daughter's teddy bear? Aww... how cute... but how in the hell can a ghost deliver material objects? That means that ghosts can also wield deadly weapons as well (equally cuteÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I wish I could travel back in time to punch my younger self in the crotch and tell him to stop being such a pussy.


----------



## Spikey (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Sep 19 2007, 10:25 AM)]While it's not my first post (those were full of n00bass questions) this is definitely one of my earlier ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can both go back and punch him together.


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @  "EZFA Issues" said:


> In theory, if you're not gonna be playing for a while wouldn't it be possible to charge the cart battery by using a mains adapter for the GBA and just leaving the thing turned on for a few hours?
> 
> Psyfira
> 
> ...


I was thick then and I'm still thick now. Start as you mean to go on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Followed that gem up with a link to some advice about buying from Winsunx (trying to help with things I know nothing about by providing links to other people's threads, that sounds familiar lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), something about the gbatoys forum going down and testing Zoocube to confirm it really didn't run on an EZFA at the time.


----------



## JPH (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> But he won't lose his other .savs (Like level or something) Right? He'll just lose his Wi-Fi?...



:Boo!:


----------



## Digeman (Sep 19, 2007)

Would very much like to show my first post..but i dun' remember where or when i posted it xD How did you guys find out?


----------



## leetdude_007 (Sep 19, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=406...16&#entry521116

Quality post. Shows how much I was willing to work on something, then I later abandoned it knowing that there was something better. Typical ThaiGrocer fare.


----------



## bobrules (Sep 19, 2007)

click on your own name ->under profile option you click find member's post


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 21, 2007)

*Nintendo DS Press Conference   * 
2004 post


			
				VVoltz said:
			
		

> mmmm...
> I was actually thinking on getting a PSP, now, me and my Flash Card are undecided.....
> 
> Maybe I will get a DS in exchange for my SP and my Advance........
> ...



I'll join you, the three of us can make the little guy bleed bad!


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> Damn, this is the oldest one I could retrieve.Â


Try the search in the archive forum, that's where all the old posts are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: ...wait it didn't work for you, ignore me *hides*


----------



## j5c077 (Sep 21, 2007)

mines not there anymore

somehow, i lost all the posts i had from years ago

any mods have any idea why?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 21, 2007)

My one was...

Oct 31 2004, 10:00 PM
*
"Whats the best place to get import stuff from?

Don't think i'll bother with PSP, dosnt seem to offer anything new to me and I don't really give a damn about 128 gaming on a handheld."*

Emulation on PSP never was on my mine back then.

A name I've not seen for a while, Qrayzie. Seen lots of names I've not seen on here for ages.

My first thread was James Pond 2 - Robocod, was there a ROM released?

http://gbatemp.net/old/index.php?showtopic=23312&hl=hadrian

Had I known that it was a lame version not featuring the Amiga goodness I'd wouldn't have asked. I wonder what happend to the Amiga port of it? There was a few reviews and that back in 2001.


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 21, 2007)

i cant find mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think this may be it... not sure.. prolly not but one of the first

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=54673


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> i cant find mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours was...

"hahaha, i laughed also, i bet he has a DS Xtreme, LOLZ... EXTREME"


----------



## Shelleeson (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> yes i do realise that many people have already asked this question but i'm so overwhelmed by all the information on here.Â also i couldn't find the thread that would answer all my questions. i did the comparison between the 2 because if i'd have looked at more of them it would have made my head spin. i really have no idea which to choose between the 2 cards
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 i think i covered all bases


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Apr 7 2007 said:


> Well see whose slot one is better when the M3 DS Real Comes Out.



lol! still waiting on that M3 DS Real. I don't think it is ever coming out.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 22, 2007)

I see to recall my first post was to do with speculation about the DS lite. It should be said though I registered a few months prior (I reckon I was one of the first to register after it became compulsory).

"I suppose I should start off with the same thing that happens with every new iteration of nintendo handhelds complete with capitals and bad spelling:

OMG WILL MY PASFMEE ADN FLASCART WORK WITH IT!!!"


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Sep 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i cant find mine
> ...



heh, lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 whered you find that?


----------



## Spikey (Dec 18, 2007)

Bump to renew this topic to the masses who missed it.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 18, 2007)

Let's seeeee, 

Youkai posted this on GBA #2339 - Naruto Ninja Council (USA):



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The first ????? do they want to bringt out all 4 that are out now in correct order ? and not do it like with pokemon stadium ?? that would be bad ...
> 
> And this was my reply:
> 
> QUOTEBut Pokemon was released at the same time(if not very close) in both Japan and USA, but Naruto has been on air since 2002 in Japan.. If they release the 4th game in English now, people won't know any of the characters because it just started in USA.. They're kinda doing the right thing.. I'm happy that they released this one because I hate to play Japanese games since I don't understand a thing (They don't have sound in the game so its not a big deal)


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 18, 2007)

Mine was a reply to a GBA netplay discussion.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I think its possible, just not yet......somebody will probably find a Way to do it eventually


----------



## sekhu (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Feb 14 2007 said:


> is this game playable even though it's japanese? I Mena do you know what the mission is etc?



In regard to Jet_Impulse_JPN_NDS-LGC

Has this even had a US release yet?


----------



## moozxy (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Aug 4 2007 said:


> Is Brain age and Dr Kawashima's Brain Training: How Old Is Your Brain?, the same game?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 18, 2007)

can anyone find my first post?


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 18, 2007)

sonicslasher said:
			
		

> i wanna battle...
> 
> Here's my first post here:
> 
> ...


I think that was about Eragon.  That game got overlooked.


----------



## enarky (Dec 18, 2007)

My first post seems to be this one






 :


QUOTE(enarky @ Aug 21 2003 said:


> QUOTE(kiwibonga @ Aug 17 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(majide? @ Aug 17 2003 said:
> ...


Registered a month before, though...

*EDIT*: Damn, I forgot to write down what thoughts I have about it now... well, I think I did pretty well, didn't I? Nothing to be embarassed of. May even have helped one or two people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*pats his back*


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 18, 2007)

I really don't remmember my first post, i even don't know the nickname i registerd the first time here.

After a period of low ineternet access period of a few years (yea i managed to live without then)
i reregistered with DjoeN in 2004, due not been able to post and a few other things i reregistered in 2005 under
DjoeNtje, i had no probs then, since then i'm still here


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I just wanna say I am glad to hear people finally boycotting crap! I was so sick of buying a game and taking it to Gamestop 2 days later to get half my cash back! Not only are there a bunch of horrible games with bad graphics such as kill switch, earthworm jim2 , 007- nightfire but now companies want to keep making sequels with no changes to gameplay or graphic changes? Come on NFSU 2 looks and plays just like the original What do I get, a new hood? WTF I blame this however on my savior to the GC, Capcom. It was them who started this "let's use the same graphics and levels and have a donkey shit out some horrible story that we can split into 2 diffent games and get even more money." (MMBN) I for one love the new age where we can "try" before we buy so we can make an effort to crush giants pockets. I agree out of all the companies EA puts out only pure shit! Hey movie companies STOP LETTING THEM MAKE GAMES! Maybe one will be good. Just so everyone knows I signed up to make this rant.
> Thank



LOL as I was proof reading ... I was gonna edit ... then I realized "oh wait, we are supposed to be posting our first post"... so yea the above is it ... posted in Nov of 2004. My aggravation at EA brought me out of my two years of prior lurking ... as a result I've wasted a good 60% of my free time on GBAtemp


----------



## Digeman (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! I've played mario kart ds online a lot and still i haven't found a worthy opponent...i hope one of you guys will be happy.gif . Aw well...my friend code is: 408081 - 923371. And my nick is Digeman.



I was a cocky young'n those days...and still am!!


----------



## test84 (Dec 18, 2007)

i was after info on G6 and i remember Destructobot and another user were so helpful to me.

And whenever I see some extremely-newbie person who I want to escaper instead of answer, I remember how nicely those were to me and I start from scratch ..., Ok, Turn on your DS ...

here it is http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=394...ndpost&p=506913

oh, it was about my FF 3's box, but after that, it was all about G6.


----------



## TGBoy (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Feb 26 2007, 02:56 PM
> 
> Post: #11Â
> a newbie question...
> i been seeing the modchips sayin the PAL Wii will support the NTSC games on it partially... but my doubt i wanted to ask is there is no mention of the PAL games support on the NTSC Wii... So these modchips have support for PAL games on NTSC by default?



Tat was regardin the Wiinja Deluxe and when I was deciding on which modchip to get. Initially for a year i think i just visited the site just to get the up-to-date news on the DS scene. Later I had to sign up for some reason (not exactly sure). Good thing I did!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2007)

Found it in the Archive:



QUOTE(Takeshi @  Jun 1 2004 said:


> no this isnt possible because Mario & Luigi uses EEPROM save when u have an original cart ...
> 
> i tried to backup the EEPROM of my Rayman Advance Cartridge and that didnt work!
> 
> This post has been edited by *Takeshi*: Jun 1 2004, 10:22 PM



It was a reply to someone who asked if it's possible to backup an EEPROM savegame from an original cart as he wanted to continue playing the game on his F2A 256.

The good ol' times! Thanks for the bump, SpikeyNDS.


----------



## jelbo (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jelbo @ Oct 30 2004 said:


> Damn, I saw this game in Belgium. Never realised it wasn't already released. So RS said it's prestore, but I've seen it already in a store... It couldn't have been the USA version...
> 
> Damn, if I'd bought it I could have released itÂ
> 
> ...


----------



## xflash (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> finaly i'v been waiting for this for so long i beated the 1st one 3 times on my sp the 1st was one of the best games ever and i'v tryed the j version of this already and it rocked by the way conradargo theyre connected but not much so you can still enjoy it



lotsa typos back then anyway that was my first post about one of my favorite game series Boktai


----------



## wiithepeople (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Soy. Regular milk makes me hurl....



On a poll about what type of milk you like best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























Seems like I said "..." a lot back then


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 19, 2007)

My first post was a topic.  About which slot 2 I should get.  

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=58315&hl=

Such a noob... sorry, n00b.

And wii_will_rule, you copied my location.  I thought of over there.


----------



## OSW (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Nov 2 2006 said:


> I have a few major things that i think need to be adressed in this topic!
> 
> 1: this topic has little to do with ds-x, unless its a comparison with acekard.
> 
> ...



haha, didn't recall how excited i was about the original acekard. at this time i didn't have any flashcart at all and was very inexperienced. got my first flashcart a month later, but never bought the original acekard lol.
Interestingly though, my acekard support has been revived since i got my acekard rpg  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was a big post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but it's clear i had some of my facts wrong (re patching roms on the fly)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in my opinion, not a bad post overall.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2007)

"Its probably not in UTF-8 formating. It won't view correctly until formatted...."

I was talking to some noob about DSO...

I'd probably say the same thing now.


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 19, 2007)

I really wanna read my first post, Costello, Shaun, is there a way I can retrieve it?!


----------



## Bourbanog (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome Thread said:
			
		

> Evening fine gentlemen of GBAtemp, I am known as Bourbanog (or Bourbandawg if you so choose) and have made my way to your fine community to partake in the discussion of various topics while wearing a bright red sock atop my noggin. Also, I'm from Australia.
> 
> Looking forward to some hardcore discussionz!



Geez what was I thinking. I've grown so much since then, seems like so long ago..


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Bourbanog @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Welcome Thread said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it was like a week ago..


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(TeenDev @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Bourbanog @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Thread said:
> ...








He was kidding


----------



## notnarb (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I've looked all over for a thread that answered this but couldn't find one (but managed to narrow my billion questions down to one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since then, a 3in1 sav/rom dumper was released by rudolph 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  I misspelled basically, so I must have still been using IE back then, but I'm proud of myself for not asking a noobtastic question


----------



## JPH (Jan 6, 2008)

On July 15th, 2006:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Well-written article and I agree.
> 
> Nintendo really doesn't compete with Microsoft and Sony. Sony PSP with there sweet graphics but shitty games just pisses me off with what they could do with it and the PSP hardware isn't real real cheap but is compared to Nintedo DS. My PSP broke and I got a DS Lite....It satisfied me better than SOny did.



I was such a noob


----------



## Opium (Jan 6, 2008)

Noob alert!

First post: December 22nd, 2002



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> can you guys give me your opinions on my sig? i just made it and i'm new to photoshop, so i'm still learning stuff. How's my sig for my third attempt??


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(GameDragon @ Aug 2 2006 said:


> My friend code is 1718-7388-6501



Meh, my old friend code for Bleach DS back when it came out in japanese. Funny, I don't even remember playing online with anyone at all...


----------



## Verocity (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Nov 28 2006 said:


> Ide kill that son of a gun, poor poor ds. It was so young.



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=39887&st=30

I miss GBAtemp back in those days...it was the good old days.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 6, 2008)

Not too old. Though, really noobish.



QUOTE(Twiffles @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Naouak @ Sep 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > if it has a good review, i buy it instantely. I need a new slot 1 flashcard and it seems to be better than R4. But the Nand flash memory is still the same as acekard ?
> ...


----------



## Bourbanog (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TeenDev @ Dec 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Bourbanog @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> ...



Bingo! Lol, awesome pic.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 6, 2008)

My first post was probably something along the lines of "I'm stupid and need help with stuff because I'm lazy as hell".

Let me go find it...

EDIT: Actually NVM.  Can't go back that far.  Oh well.  I can almost guarantee that it was exactly as I stated above tho


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Could someone give me a link to a repair guide since i want to buy a new shell too. my hinge (on the left)cracked really badly and theres nothing to hold it in place so if i dont hold it a certain way...



The only reason I came to GBATemp was to fix my ds...
I'm glad I stuck around though


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like me.  "Why iz mah R4 soo damn boring?  Wut's a gud slot 2?  Why am I soo clueless?"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I'm glad that I stayed too.


----------



## jagviper (Jan 7, 2008)

Mine was something to the effect of lol


----------



## usmagen (Jan 8, 2008)

mine was a noobish question about r4 not working. happies that ive gotten around with it, and enjoying it since.


----------



## MaHe (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Sep 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > But it looks like the game is IN Japanese... therefore you have to know kanji in order to learn more kanji?Â
> ...



Guess I was psyched about Clubhouse Games ...


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 8, 2008)

This thread got me looking at the archive forum. For anyone who wants a laugh, here are my posts circa 2002 when I was a 10/11-year-old.

It's quite sad how there are pretty much NO original members left apart from the staff


----------



## TheNeck (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(TheNeck @  Jul 6 2007 said:


> personal preference is the key.
> 
> i was going to get the G6 real, but the reviews gave the download play a bad rating, and me personally i want download play to play games with my friends and such.



I was deciding which slot1 flashcart to get and since I never had a flashcart before, i wanted full download support, so I got the 1st batch of cyclods evolution, and unfortunately it died on me sometime in November. And I still have not sent it to France to get a replacement.  :'(


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 8, 2008)

I had the honor to have some posts in the old forum.
I took a look there, and my first post was about asking for help with a NeoFlash card. What a perfectly good waste of a first post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I can't find my first post here :/


----------



## Issac (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh, old times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ^ Screams
> 
> < eats kookies!!!
> 
> v drowns in narcissism...



that was my first post (in "THE PERSON ABOVE MEH ^" thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

But this feels wrong... I remember posting when lego island came out O.o and the gba releases my first post were at was around 1550 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 something's not right here :S


----------

